# Platform Shoe for Extra Inches



## katherinewright (Jan 26, 2012)

There is nothing better than a fabulous platform shoe for those few extra inches!


----------



## jannagibs (Feb 12, 2012)

i agree but i also love wedges shoes.. have you tried checking lovebeloved.com, they offer cool shoes..


----------



## janzyviancablue (Feb 20, 2012)

Me too – especially in a fun color!


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 5, 2012)

I love wedges and heels with platforms~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I always feel unstoppable when I wear them.


----------



## jasminejones (Mar 6, 2012)

platform shoes give an extra level of comfort, plus a sexy factor.. love them as well!


----------



## BadLeslie (Mar 20, 2012)

GAH I LOVE platforms, especially Jeffrey Campbell's and Dolce Vita. I'm 5'7" though and if I throw on some platforms, I tower above everyone at around 6 feet! I genuinely wish I was shorter sometimes because I'd be clomping around in 6 inch platforms everyday.


----------



## funkychik02 (Mar 20, 2012)

Who cares?! 5'7 in heels is supermodel stuff! wear 'em, girl!


----------



## BadLeslie (Mar 28, 2012)

funkychik02 said:


> Who cares?! 5'7 in heels is supermodel stuff! wear 'em, girl!



 	Haha thanks! Luckily my boyfriend is super supportive of the amazon status when I wear platforms, so I'm trying to come out of my shell a little more.


----------



## wangdoofunsukh (Jul 16, 2012)

Plat form shoes are just too heavy.


----------

